# Oh thank goodness!!!



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Some of you may have saw that I got a rat from someone on CL who didn't want her anymore and wasn't taking care of her properly. I was sorta worried over the past week and a half because she had seemed to be swelling a little in the belly region and wasn't in heat at all (as far I noticed). The people did have male rats and SAID she was kept separate, but you never can truly trust people who don't take care of their animals.

Well, today, I noticed that Silver Lily looked a little less swollen and a bit more healthy all around(not just big in her midsection, which was probably due to the fact that she has been eating alot over here). But I also noticed that she is in heat today  Yay!!! She isn't really acting like she is in heat-jumpiness, stiffening and lordosis when I touch her back- but her vagina is wide open and wet.

I am so glad she isn't pregnant. It would have been just awful timing otherwise. I am moving into a house pretty far away (and pretty small) on Wednesday, and luckily that is when I will be putting all of my girls together in one big cage instead of having a bunch of little ones!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations! So glad you won't have to deal with a litter, yay! Now you can just worry about intro-ing all the girls! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not terribly worried about intro-ing. The cage they will be in is totally new so it should be neutral for everyone. I've been more nervous about having to move and it is sort of affecting my studying for Biochemistry and evolutionary genetics!!!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Korra said:


> I'm not terribly worried about intro-ing. The cage they will be in is totally new so it should be neutral for everyone. I've been more nervous about having to move and it is sort of affecting my studying for Biochemistry and evolutionary genetics!!!


Oy! I stopped at Orgo, that was enough. And genetics! If you figure it out, could you please explain it to me? <plaintive whimper> I've been reading about rat genetics, and it makes my head whiz round at an alarming rate! LOL


----------

